# Video: This Danish TV 2 Tour de France advertisement is amateur cycling in a nutshell



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I resemble that remark...


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

Anybody know the name of the song?


----------

